

Why Play framework isn’t a Java web framework - Wassiman
http://www.lunatech-research.com/archives/2011/11/29/why-playframework-is-not-java

======
tborthwick
I really like Play and want it to succeed, but statements like 'Two years
later, Play 1.2 has become so popular that it’s making Java developers who use
other web frameworks look bad, because their productivity is so low' are
silly. Play is by no means common in the enterprise world, which is java's
primary domain. Play 2.0 is not backwards compatible with 1.2, I believe,
giving the impression that it's not very stable yet. I hope 2.0 is great and
is widely adopted, but it's too early for grand statements about it being the
best framework out there.

